# Army study slams post-invasion Iraq plan



## AWP (Jun 29, 2008)

Up next, a study to tell us the sky is blue, grass green, water wet. 

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/25433504/



> WASHINGTON - A new Army history of the Iraq conflict faults the invasion's top U.S. commander for his sudden decision to overhaul the Baghdad-based military command, The New York Times said in its Sunday edition.


----------

